# Hair Color



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Ladies, I've finally gotten to the point I have to ask. 

What is the reason women who've gone gray don't color their hair?

And, while on this topic, what's with unnatural colors? 

I guess I need to ask the guys if unnatural colors remind them of cartoon women and turns them on? Maybe not.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Unnatural nope, and as far as the grey women to me are much more sexy that unnatural age color. And no purple does nothing for me.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Tilted 1 said:


> Unnatural nope, and as far as the grey women to me are much more sexy that unnatural age color. And no purple does nothing for me.


Are you over 50 yrs old?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Some women look very good in grey hair. There are many tones of grey and some are very attractive.

Some women just don't care to alter their natural look. Why should a woman feel that she has to hide her natural grey hair if she's comfortable with it?

Also, maintaining dyed hair can be a pain. Nothing like white/grey roots with black or brown hair.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

*Take a look at these women*... why should they dye thier hair? Their grey hair is beautiful.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Oh the purple or orange look in older women is quite disturbing to me. Grey is also. I don’t know why they just don’t go with a natural color. Some female attorneys I work with look like they belong in a circus, not a courthouse.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Dying your hair every 6-8 weeks gets old and it’s expensive and bad for your hair so many women are going natural and they in my opinion look great doing it.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

2ntnuf said:


> Are you over 50 yrs old?


Yes


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Some women look very good in grey hair. There are many tones of grey and some are very attractive.
> 
> Some women just don't care to alter their natural look. Why should a woman feel that she has to hide her natural grey hair if she's comfortable with it?
> 
> A*lso, maintaining dyed hair can be a pain.* Nothing like white/grey roots with black or brown hair.


Agree. 

I don't think a woman 'should' feel anything. I'm not intending to give anyone a guilt trip. I keep thinking it is some status symbol or some kind of badge that they have completed a bucket list or something like that. 

I get the low maintenance of natural gray. However, it can yellow and that's kinda gross. So, you may have to color it gray. Your roots won't show as easily due to less contrast, but it would be noticeable. 




EleGirl said:


> *Take a look at these women*... why should they dye thier hair? Their grey hair is beautiful.


oops, didn't work right. Check below. 

https://www.rewigs.com/fashion-long-straight-grey-hair-wig-for-young-women-pskujol28012.html

This is the one part of my question and has something to do with why I ask if it is a bucket list thing or some kind of turn on for those young men interested in cartoon or movie women. Maybe it is those women who look up to the cartoon or movie characters? Hope that helps everyone to understand what and why I am asking.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

elegirl said:


> *take a look at these women*... why should they dye thier hair? Their grey hair is beautiful.


exactly!!


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

2ntnuf said:


> Agree.
> 
> I don't think a woman 'should' feel anything. I'm not intending to give anyone a guilt trip. I keep thinking it is some status symbol or some kind of badge that they have completed a bucket list or something like that.
> 
> ...


????? I'm slow tonight


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Meh, I've got a relative my age who started going silver in her early thirties. One lock at a time. She is still more brunette than silver, but it's close. Objectively, she's still attractive. Tall, not too thin, face non-wrinkled (for mid-forties). She shouldn't dye, but she would never dye; not natural or organic, you see.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Tilted 1 said:


> ????? I'm slow tonight


What? Don't remember posting you are slow tonight. I might be a bit slow for not understanding about the colors. I'll have to look again to see what you mean. Or, you can explain what you read.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

2ntnuf said:


> What? Don't remember posting you are slow tonight. I might be a bit slow for not understanding about the colors. I'll have to look again to see what you mean. Or, you can explain what you read.


Cartoon character?


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Tilted 1 said:


> ????? I'm slow tonight


I am slow too. I misread your reply. @EleGirl seemed like she was saying someone was trying to make women feel they must color their gray hair. Usually, folks feel guilty before they do something they don't really want that won't hurt them. I was trying to tell her that I didn't mean to give any women a guilt trip by asking why women or some women don't dye their gray hair. 

I also corrected the lower section because I linked incorrectly. Check it again. There should be a woman with a gray wig. Looks like she is 25 or so years old. I messed it up with the post you quoted. Then, corrected it.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Tilted 1 said:


> Cartoon character?


What's that nutty wild woman comic strip character from the movies and then you have anime from Japan and they call it something else in other countries. It's all cartoons to me. lol


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

AandM said:


> Meh, I've got a relative my age who started going silver in her early thirties. One lock at a time. She is still more brunette than silver, but it's close. Objectively, she's still attractive. Tall, not too thin, face non-wrinkled (for mid-forties). She shouldn't dye, but she would never dye;* not natural or organic, you see.*


OMG Hadn't thought of that angle. lol Takes all kinds, I guess.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

2ntnuf said:


> OMG Hadn't thought of that angle. lol Takes all kinds, I guess.


Meh, there's organic, but it is impossible to match color.

You end up with, "No play, for Mr. Gray" incongruity.

Also, she wouldn't dye anyway. Why should she?


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

AandM said:


> Meh, there's organic, but it is impossible to match color.
> 
> You end up with, "No play, for Mr. Gray" incongruity.
> 
> Also, she wouldn't dye anyway. *Why should she?*


I wonder if these young women who die their hair gray match the carpet with the drapes? Would that be freaky? lol


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Men are kind of clueless what women go through. 

I am 33 and am grey. I dye my hair every 7 weeks and it’s fine for now; but I won’t be doing it for 20 years that’s for sure. 

My friend is 36 and decided to stop dying her hair and she’s grey as well.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I can't read your posts, @Girl_power. You're on my ignore list. Sorry.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I dye my bangs and a couple of side streaks pink, and the rest of my hair is long and brunette, my natural color. There’s a picture on my profile if you’re curious. I get compliments all the time. But I live in Portland and it’s very common here for people to have blue, green, purple, pink, etc. 

I love how my hair looks but I’m fine with it if someone or even lots of people don’t like it. Men respond well to it, but I suppose I would not be aware of men who don’t like it because they just wouldn’t respond to me at all. 

If my hair was that nice bright white kind of gray I would not dye it at all, but mine isn’t. It’s that flat steely gray color and looks really bad next to my face.

The bangs and side streaks are the only place I’m gray so that’s why I only dye those parts. But I would never do it all in pink because I personally think that’s just too much with the unnatural colors and plus it would be way too hard to maintain. The unnatural colors fade out much quicker than natural colors. I have to redo the pink every week. It’s not too much hassle though because it’s only the bangs and streaks. 

I play bingo with my mom at her retirement community with a bunch of elderly sweet ladies. Every time I go they all tell me they love my hair and that it’s beautiful. Which kind of surprises me because I figured older people would not like it. 

My mom likes the pink but she will mention if it’s getting faded out like a little nudge to freshen it up again, lol. But when the color is new and vibrant she just gushes “oh it’s so pretty I love it whenever you do your color”. Lol, moms.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> I dye my bangs and a couple of side streaks pink, and the rest of my hair is long and brunette, my natural color. There’s a picture on my profile if you’re curious. I get compliments all the time. But I live in Portland and it’s very common here for people to have blue, green, purple, pink, etc.
> 
> I love how my hair looks but I’m fine with it if someone or even lots of people don’t like it. Men respond well to it, but I suppose I would not be aware of men who don’t like it because they just wouldn’t respond to me at all.
> 
> ...


I thought I remembered someone commenting on your hair once. I was wondering if you would respond. I was hoping. Thanks, hug. 

Give me a few minutes. I've got some questions. Whether I dislike the gray or colors isn't the issue. I am nothing to you or anyone. I just want to understand. Yeah, not really any of my business. I couldn't hold my tongue any longer. be back in a few.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

2ntnuf said:


> I wonder if these young women who die their hair gray match the carpet with the drapes? Would that be freaky? lol


In this case, it would be for her husband to know. Also, if I were single and were to see silver or grey hair and a face about my age, I'd hit on THAT WOMAN ( NOT MY RELATIVE!!!! Pervert. ). Lots of blondes go silver early, and lots of Olde (pronounced old-ee:smile2Yankee women get streaks of gray in their hair in their early 30's. Probably other ethnic groups, too.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> I dye my bangs and a couple of side streaks pink, and the rest of my hair is long and brunette, my natural color. There’s a picture on my profile if you’re curious. I get compliments all the time. But I live in Portland and it’s very common here for people to have blue, green, purple, pink, etc.
> 
> I love how my hair looks but I’m fine with it if someone or even lots of people don’t like it. Men respond well to it, but I suppose I would not be aware of men who don’t like it because they just wouldn’t respond to me at all.
> 
> ...


My numbers are in the order your paragraphs. 

1) I'll have to look some time. I can't remember if I've ever looked at your page. I probably did, but it's been a very long time if I can't remember. TBT is my friend and I don't look at his. Maybe I'm weird? lol

And, I don't doubt you get compliments. I'm asking why folks like those different colors. All I can glean from that paragraph is you do it because the men seem to like it. 

2) Makes sense with what I figured above. What is the drive for you? Is it something with sci-fi or just that men in your area like it? 

3) Yeah, I don't get the interest in any gray, but it's natural to become gray. I am becoming more gray. My beard is white. Well, what I have left. lol Maybe it's just because it's becoming more popular here and I'm not used to seeing it? I don't know. 

4) I think it's the red shades that lose color the quickest? Makes sense. Would you feel less of something if you didn't have that pink? Would it make you feel old or out of touch or something? 

5) I'm old. You must mean 70s and up at bingo? Now you've got me thinking of the stories of the blue hairs at bingo when I went back in the late seventies and with my first girlfriend because I couldn't yet go out with her on a regular date. They was nasty. I sat down and one got a guard to make me move. She always sat there. Then, I won something and those blue hairs were cussing at me... some under their breath and some aloud so I could hear. Sheesh what a bunch. I thought I might be torn limb from limb. lol Damn blue hairs. Oh, that's the dye they used in their hair because it went yellow over time. For some reason, it had a blue tint to it. haha 

6)Moms are great. 


My conclusion:

I don't know if I like it or not. I know no one cares what I like. I'm curious like a cat. ha I feel like it is a badge of some sort. I don't think most women give a damn about the unnatural stuff going into the environment when it comes to their attractiveness. I feel as if women keep it gray because they are advertising they are accomplished and secure women who do not need anyone. I feel like the colors are used to attract younger men and to advertise a woman's tutti fruitiness. She is saying she is not vanilla in the bedroom. I may be off. I'm just trying to understand.


----------



## FrenchFry (Oct 10, 2011)

2ntnuf said:


> My conclusion:
> 
> I don't know if I like it or not. I know no one cares what I like. I'm curious like a cat. ha I feel like it is a badge of some sort. I don't think most women give a damn about the unnatural stuff going into the environment when it comes to their attractiveness. I feel as if women keep it gray because they are advertising they are accomplished and secure women who do not need anyone. I feel like the colors are used to attract younger men and to advertise a woman's tutti fruitiness. She is saying she is not vanilla in the bedroom. I may be off. I'm just trying to understand.


I don't think that women dye their hair unnatural colors to attract "men," but unnatural colors do tend to attract different men than natural colors do.

In general, my personal reasons are 

1) I am bored and want to see something different in the mirror and it's an easy, painless change.

2) I like the color xxx and think it's cool enough to wear every day for awhile

3) PRETTY AND SHINY OOH

4) I feel like a punk and since I'm a grown up, I do what I want.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

FrenchFry said:


> I don't think that women dye their hair unnatural colors to attract "men," but unnatural colors do tend to attract different men than natural colors do.
> 
> In general, my personal reasons are
> 
> ...


Thanks, I am getting it. 

3 made me actually lol. I think birds like pretty colors, too and looking in a mirror. jk lmao I'm terrible. Sorry. 

4 was what I figured. At one time about around the time it was popular, I slicked my hair with some kind of wet look crap and tied a small pony tail in the back. Dumb, but I get it. I'm embarrassed to even post that. hahaha That was twenty-five years ago. I've changed a little.

Edit: Yes, I did have all my hair at one time and had young women run their fingers through it. Yes, it's true. Stop giggling like you don't believe it. hahaha That's funny.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

2. I just like the pink on me, I can’t explain why. It is not to attract men, however, if I could never attract men I would abandon it and go back to all brunette. At one time, unnatural colors were kind an irreverent punk thing and there’s a little bit of an irreverent punk in me still, however where I live it’s so mainstream to have unnatural color hair that no one else sees it that way. It suits me, without knowing me that is difficult to describe why. But everyone who knows me says it suits me, too. 

4. If I didn’t have pink, no I would not feel old or out of touch. I’d just be brunette and my hair is long and healthy and I would attract just as many men, so really nothing would be different. Other than I probably would not get as many compliments. 

5. Hair color has come a long way. It used to appear blue when applied to white hair because blue is the base color of brown hair dye. But back in the day they did not have it formulated like they do now so the color could not attach to white hair. So they would dye their hair and it may appear brown for a shampoo or two but then it would almost immediately appear blue. It is still very hard to make white hair a dark color, but they have come a long way with the dyes and it can be done. It takes quite a lot of upkeep. When it fades it doesn’t look blue anymore usually but it may if it was several months and lots of shampoos without reapplying.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> 2. I just like the pink on me, I can’t explain why. It is not to attract men, however, if I could never attract men I would abandon it and go back to all brunette. At one time, unnatural colors were kind an irreverent punk thing and there’s a little bit of an irreverent punk in me still, however where I live it’s so mainstream to have unnatural color hair that no one else sees it that way. It suits me, without knowing me that is difficult to describe why. But everyone who knows me says it suits me, too.
> 
> 4. If I didn’t have pink, no I would not feel old or out of touch. I’d just be brunette and my hair is long and healthy and I would attract just as many men, so really nothing would be different. Other than I probably would not get as many compliments.
> 
> 5. Hair color has come a long way. It used to appear blue when applied to white hair because blue is the base color of brown hair dye. But back in the day they did not have it formulated like they do now so the color could not attach to white hair. So they would dye their hair and it may appear brown for a shampoo or two but then it would almost immediately appear blue. It is still very hard to make white hair a dark color, but they have come a long way with the dyes and it can be done. It takes quite a lot of upkeep. When it fades it doesn’t look blue anymore usually but it may if it was several months and lots of shampoos without reapplying.


Yeah, I'd have to know you in person.

Blue is the base color of brown?? Who'd a thunk it? Not me. I think you got my point about the blue hair. 

You know, it could be that I consider gray hair as someone's grandma and quite a bit older than me. Somewhere in my sub-conscious, I might find it unattractive because it would be like having sex with someone way older than me. Sure, it's something about me. I don't know what.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm one of these women, and I find the general reactions to natural hair color utterly bizarre.

I've had many compliments out in public, but I've also had complete strangers walk past me on the street and make hurtful remarks.

Also, because of my thyroid, I kept my hair super short for years, as it would break when it got to a certain length. But now it's healthier and longer than it's been since elementary school, and I love it.

I don't color it because I don't want to. 



2ntnuf said:


> What is the reason women who've gone gray don't color their hair?


----------



## Chippie (Jun 23, 2016)

My mother, in her 70's is totally white. Her hair will not actually take a colour. I am in my 50's and mine is just starting to change from strawberry blonde (ginger) to white. The white areas of my hair will not take a colour either. At the moment, I just have a few brighter red foils & blonde foils through my hair to blend the white in. I also wear my hair very short because it is thick & I live in a very hot, humid climate.

I love to see older ladies with grey hair with brightly coloured foils - I think it shows that they are their own person & are not afraid to let their personality shine. If my hair would do it, I would put a couple of pink foils in when it is totally white.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Some people live very practical lives. Other people don’t. I live in the “neighborhood of the arts” area in my city and art is a lifestyle for many people. We are all walking art, we express ourselves by how we dress and how we do our makeup and style our hair blah blah blah. 
I for one am very practical and boring. I admire those that get ready for the day like what they choose to wear/do really matters. It’s a way to show their individuality. 

Side note... I went in a date with this guy who pointed out some women and he said her makeup is so One dimensional. It blew my mind that anyone would even have such a weird opinion lol.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I love that maybelline commercial where the women is like... at a certain age you stop caring what you look like, I wonder what age that is?


----------



## blahfridge (Dec 6, 2014)

I still dye mine and will until I decide I won’t. I just got mine done yesterday and I think the color suits me. If I had my dad’s beautiful silver grey, I might go for it now. But I don’t have that much grey yet. 
I agree it can be a pain, but it needn’t be expensive. There are plenty of good drug store brands available. You can also find an inexpensive hair salon, like Hair Cuttery. 
I used to be more judgmental about certain appearance enhancements, but that was when I was younger. :smile2:
Now I feel like it’s your choice as long as it doesn’t hurt anyone else. Having said that, you won’t ever find me going for an unnatural hair color. I can’t for the life of me see how someone finds orange or green hair attractive. 
But obviously some do!


----------



## oldtruck (Feb 15, 2018)

EleGirl said:


> *Take a look at these women*... why should they dye thier hair? Their grey hair is beautiful.


those woman do not look that old, some look rather young and they have very
attractive faces. They would look equally attractive if they were blonde or brunette.

in short they do not need to lose the gray to look hot.

many other women do need the help.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm 51. I've been told I look late 30s. I have naturally mousey brown hair. Ever since the 80s I've always dyed it some sort of red (yes! It's a punk holdover for me, too). All over red when I was much younger, but now it's just highlights. My base is pitch black. Nothing natural about my hair and I love it. 

I love women who rock grey hair. I think it's beautiful. I'm so pale I think it would wash me out. I definitely have grey hair but every 10 weeks I pay to make it go away. I should go more often but gdamn it's expensive. 

I live in a very conservative state. But there are cool artsy college towns nearby. I get compliments about my hair from all ages, especially old coots, go figure. 

I think of my hair as part of my personality--I'm a bit of a contrarian, an alternative (ugh how I dislike that word though), and I'm not mainstream. My wardrobe and hair reflect my personality and I love everything about it.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Chippie said:


> I am in my 50's and mine is just starting to change from strawberry blonde (ginger) to white.


Could you please explain to the unitiated (men) among us what color exactly “strawberry blonde” is. 
I once got severely chastised for describing a woman as a redhead.
Her and her friends insisted that she was a strawberry blonde. :scratchhead:


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Girl_power said:


> Some people live very practical lives. Other people don’t. I live in the “neighborhood of the arts” area in my city and art is a lifestyle for many people. We are all walking art, we express ourselves by how we dress and how we do our makeup and style our hair blah blah blah.
> I for one am very practical and boring. I admire those that get ready for the day like what they choose to wear/do really matters. It’s a way to show their individuality.
> 
> Side note... I went in a date with this guy who pointed out some women and he said her makeup is so One dimensional. It blew my mind that anyone would even have such a weird opinion lol.


Yeah wow, that comment about a woman’s makeup being one dimensional is weird. I can’t imagine why a guy would say or think that unless he was a makeup artist or something.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Girl_power said:


> I love that maybelline commercial where the women is like... at a certain age you stop caring what you look like, I wonder what age that is?


The day after they get married.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

I'm 40 years old and about three months ago I stopped coloring my hair.

I have dark brown/black hair. I have a lot of gray all over and two patches of gray on both sides of my forehead like a Frankenstein's bride. 

I stopped coloring because it was a pain in the butt coloring every 3 weeks. Coloring at the salon every month is expensive. I was doing it at home but I was tired of it. I hate make up, nail polish, hair color. 

It wasn't an easy decision. I worried about what other people were going to think or say about my hair because there's no blending in. My hair looks black and white. 

I'm learning a lot about going gray. There's a lot of products and purple shampoos to choose from to avoid yellowing. The only issue I have is the difference in texture, but overall it's been a good decision so far.

The only thing that makes me nervous is going back home. My mom is 69 and she still colors her hair. She likes my hair on FaceTime but she hasn't seen it in person. My friends are all over beauty and fashion. They know I'm not into that but I have the feeling they are going to criticize me because of the gray.

My husband is ok with my decision. He calls me his sexy silver fox Mamacita, lol!


----------



## attheend02 (Jan 8, 2019)

I've always been attracted to natural grey hair.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

attheend02 said:


> I've always been attracted to natural grey hair.


I am too, on men. But on women there is a big difference between drab steely gray and bright white. Brunettes tend to go steely and blondes tend to go white. Some pure black also goes bright white. To me the white looks amazing and I love it, but the steely gray just doesn’t flatter. (Mine is steely and looks awful).

My new/old maybe boyfriend is a Paul Hollywood lookalike and I absolutely love his hair. He went steely gray in his late 20’s and by 40 is now all white. But it is thick and gorgeous and beautiful (actually even more beautiful than Paul Hollywood). It seems like it should make him look older than he is but it doesn’t. The rest of the package is clearly a man in his 40’s so he looks his age.

He would still be gorgeous with his original almost black hair, but I love the white so much.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> Could you please explain to the unitiated (men) among us what color exactly “strawberry blonde” is.
> I once got severely chastised for describing a woman as a redhead.
> Her and her friends insisted that she was a strawberry blonde. :scratchhead:


Medium to dark blonde with enough red hairs to give it a reddish look. Think dishwater blonde with light reddish tones. Stunning with green eyes.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> *Take a look at these women*... why should they dye thier hair? Their grey hair is beautiful.


ROWR!!!!!!:grin2:


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

The majority of my hair is dark blonde/light brown and then there is a halo of grey around my face. It is not a pretty shade of grey. I use a hair glaze (a combo of 3 colors and not permanent) to keep my natural color and color the grey. The grey just looks like highlights. Since it is a glaze, it washes out gradually. I do it at home once a month. Super easy. 

Since I am mixing the colors, sometimes I go more brunette or more blonde or more amber. It's just fun. What I really don't like is the flat look of most dye jobs where there are no tones to the hair. It looks like doll hair.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> Medium to dark blonde with enough red hairs to give it a reddish look. Think dishwater blonde with light reddish tones. Stunning with green eyes.


Blonde. 
Brunette.
Redhead.
Black. 
These are the only hair colors that I recognize. 
However I have had relationships two women who buzzed their hair.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

This is strawberry blonde.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

RebuildingMe said:


> The day after they get married.


You're not jaded and bitter, not at all.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Faithful Wife said:


> This is strawberry blonde.


You see to me and (most men I would think) she’s blonde. 
I wonder what happened to her earring.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> You see to me and (most men I would think) she’s blonde.
> I wonder what happened to her earring.


Yes, she is blonde but strawberry blonde is much more rare because it has that tiny hint of red in it, so she would probably correct you and say strawberry blonde.

The woman you called a redhead, was she more red than this? 

The line between redhead and strawberry blonde can get blurry the lighter the hair is. But strawberry blonde is definitely blonde, whereas no one would ever mistake a true redhead for any kind of blonde.

Then there’s auburn. Women with naturally auburn hair typically don’t want to be called red or brunette, even though they have tones of both.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

This is auburn.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

lucy999 said:


> I'm 51. I've been told I look late 30s. I have naturally mousey brown hair. Ever since the 80s I've always dyed it some sort of red (yes! It's a punk holdover for me, too). All over red when I was much younger, but now it's just highlights. My base is pitch black. Nothing natural about my hair and I love it.
> 
> I love women who rock grey hair. I think it's beautiful. I'm so pale I think it would wash me out. I definitely have grey hair but every 10 weeks I pay to make it go away. I should go more often but gdamn it's expensive.
> 
> ...


lol Can you explain those terms?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Kind of off topic but this is one of my most treasured childhood memories.

On my grandparents farm, a stray yellow female cat showed up one day and took residence in the barn.

She lived there alone for a few years. One day a stray red Tom cat wandered by. He didn’t stay long but she was pregnant immediately.

Her kittens were pink! They were beautiful, a pastel dusty pink. Some long hair and some short.

The kittens all mated and eventually there were about 30 of them, all pink except mom.

It was so awesome to go see them and play with all these amazing cats. I’ve never seen any cat that color since and I couldn’t even find a picture on google that’s even close.

Unfortunately they were so interbred they eventually became very unhealthy and died off.

No one in my family has any pictures of them that I know of.

A couple of them survived and eventually a black cat came around. So after that, all the new batches of kittens were either pink, black, or yellow or red like their original ancestors.

I really wish I had a picture of my beautiful pink barn kittens. But I’ll never forget them.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

FeministInPink said:


> RebuildingMe said:
> 
> 
> > The day after they get married.
> ...


I don’t disagree, but please, accept a joke for what it is


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> You see to me and (most men I would think) she’s blonde.
> I wonder what happened to her earring.


Going into dishwater blonde. I think there is a red glow to the strawberry blonde when the hair is wet or in certain angles of sunlight. That's how my first wife was.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Kind of off topic but this is one of my most treasured childhood memories.
> 
> On my grandparents farm, a stray yellow female cat showed up one day and took residence in the barn.
> 
> ...


I just recently heard of kittens being odd colors. Never heard of kittens being interested in or capable of mating, though. :grin2:


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

2ntnuf said:


> Going into dishwater blonde. I think there is a red glow to the strawberry blonde when the hair is wet or in certain angles of sunlight. That's how my first wife was.


Dishwasher Blonde???
What were you eating to make the dishes go blonde. >


----------



## Chippie (Jun 23, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> Could you please explain to the unitiated (men) among us what color exactly “strawberry blonde” is.
> I once got severely chastised for describing a woman as a redhead.
> Her and her friends insisted that she was a strawberry blonde. :scratchhead:


There are quite a lot of different shades of red - in fact between my 4 redheaded children & myself there are 5 different shades - from dark auburn to a very light ginger.
Strawberry blonde is a lighter shade of red.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

2ntnuf said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> > Kind of off topic but this is one of my most treasured childhood memories.
> ...


Implied is that the kittens grew to be adults and then mated.

And there were no other mates or stray cats for them. Only the original batch mated. Once they had the ability to mate, implied.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Implied is that the kittens grew to be adults and then mated.
> 
> And there were no other mates or stray cats for them. Only the original batch mated. Once they had the ability to mate, implied.


Don't like to be teased? 

I thought it was funny.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

RebuildingMe said:


> I don’t disagree, but please, accept a joke for what it is


When it's funny, I will. People say a lot of mean things thinly disguised as "humor," and some of those people are in a lot of pain themselves.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Faithful Wife said:


> Kind of off topic but this is one of my most treasured childhood memories.
> 
> On my grandparents farm, a stray yellow female cat showed up one day and took residence in the barn.
> 
> ...


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

I have my hair colored at the roots and highlighted throughout every five weeks. When money was really tight for me, I still got my hair professionally colored. I'm a blonde. I have a light complexion. If I had beautiful silver grey hair, I would flaunt it. I do not.

The color in a box is crap. It can really dry out the hair due to the fact that most of it has a 25 volume lift. That is too high for most people, but the mass manufacturers want to assure that all their customers get a color that will attach to the hair shaft.

My hair looks fantastic. It's in great condition. Why? Because I leave it to a great stylist who really knows what she's doing.

And those crazy blue and pink colors? They fade quickly and require lots of maintenance. But I say go for it. Trust me, not every woman rocks grey hair. I'm one of them.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

politically I'm of the opinion to let every person wear their hair how they like it. But! My wifes combination of new cut and honest graying reminds me a heck of a lot of her mother. This is not a good thing.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Mr. Nail said:


> politically I'm of the opinion to let every person wear their hair how they like it. But! My wifes combination of new cut and honest graying reminds me a heck of a lot of her mother. This is not a good thing.


Yikes! That’s a horrifying thought. I’m glad I started coloring, my grey is not flattering at all and I’d be devastated if my man saw me like that. Thanks for that feedback and someone else said that too. I think it looks great on some people but not all. 

I don’t think men should color theirs though, unless it’s a really good salon thing with some thought or creativity put into it. Anyone doing a home job knows how hard it is to get lasting full coverage and rich color.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

2ntnuf said:


> Ladies, I've finally gotten to the point I have to ask.
> 
> What is the reason women who've gone gray don't color their hair?
> 
> ...


I've gone gray and I don't color my hair because I earned those gray hairs! :grin2:

In real life, I'm 57yo and I just think a lady my age actually has some gray and some wrinkles and some scars and whatnot. I think I'd just like to be as natural as possible. So my hair still has color and is kind of chestnut brown with some grays, but I think it looks okayish. 

The only "unnatural" color I think I'd ever dye my hair is kind of a cherry red, but I think that would make my hair look a LOT darker and darker doesn't look good on my (I'm a pale white girl)...lighter looks pretty nice though. If I ever did dye my hair, I might do something like a golden honey on the grays to make my chestnut hair kind of lighter brownish-red.


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

I'm 56. Started going grey about 7 years ago. Gave up trying to hide it about 5 years ago. Now i go to the salon every 8-10 weeks to get it trimmed and to get lowlights or hilights put in so that it doesn't yellow.
If you don't take care of it, grey hair starts to look like crap. Just like non-grey hair.
I'm lucky. I have a pure silver white streak near the front a la Stacey London.
I've gotten so many compliments about my hair.
I just don't want to spend the money or the time to try and hide who I am anymore. I've earned each one of these da**ed grey hairs!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

RebuildingMe said:


> Oh the purple or orange look in older women is quite disturbing to me. Grey is also. I don’t know why they just don’t go with a natural color. Some female attorneys I work with look like they belong in a circus, not a courthouse.


I'm not kicking Harley Quinn out of bed for freaky hair color!:wink2:


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

@Andy1001 that kitty is dyed. Sadly I could find lots of those (it isn’t good for the cat at ALL!) but no pictures like my natural dusky pink kitties.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Mine would be curacao blue. 



Affaircare said:


> The only "unnatural" color I think I'd ever dye my hair is kind of a cherry red..


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

The pink barn cats were the color of this fuzzy blanket.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

aquarius1 said:


> I'm 56. Started going grey about 7 years ago. Gave up trying to hide it about 5 years ago. Now i go to the salon every 8-10 weeks to get it trimmed and to get lowlights or hilights put in so that it doesn't yellow.
> 
> If you don't take care of it, grey hair starts to look like crap. Just like non-grey hair.
> 
> ...


I LOVE Stacy London's grey streak!

I have reddish auburn hair, and every couple months I use a rinse to punch it up to red-red.

My hair color isn't dark enough to get a beautiful salt and pepper grey, because I have no pepper in my hair. I think the best I can hope for is Himalayan Salt. I might try to dye my hair pink when I retire. Could be fun.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

2ntnuf said:


> lol Can you explain those terms?


I don't blend in. I do to a point, but there's a lil somethin extra.:grin2: Just a smidge off the beaten path.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Hair can be pretty sexy!

Mine isn't going gray, though my beard is, but I am losing my hair.

I would rather it go gray or white and remain thick.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I think there are different styles that suit different people. The only thing that I personally don't like (though of course people are free to do it) are people who try to look much younger than they really are, and end up just looking sort of pathetic. 

Grey hair looks good on some women -I prefer a woman in her 50s to look like a beautiful woman in her 50s, not someone trying to look 25 and failing. (same for hair pieces on balding men) 

I think interestingly colored hair looks great on some women. 

In the end though women should do their hair as they wish in order to look good to *themselves*, and if they wish to particular people that they want to attract


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

I have gotten used to the newer more bizarre hair colours over the last several years. I own and operate an accounting practice. I am also the oldest person in my firm. My partners are in their early 50's. My partner's assistant is in her early 30's. My assistant is in her 20's. We are different as far as accounting firms are concerned. My major bugaboo in all of my years as an accountant was the completely unnecessary way we dressed. I was a big boy. The suits were both expensive and did absolutely nothing for me. I found that when I was with firms that did not have a dress code, I was more relaxed and was more productive. Therefore, when it came time for me to hang out my own shingle, I was adamant that jackets and ties were out. I like jeans and stylish tops. I wear a sportsjacket with jeans. So, as a consequence my staff is free to wear whatever they want. (I supply polo shirts to front-line staff in our walk-up tax preparation service) My assistant normally has light brown hair. She shaves the back, and it is unnoticeable as she covers it with the length on top. She has in the past several years sported blue, purple, green and several other shades that I cannot discern as I am somewhat colour blind. My wife loves to come in, and thinks the hair shades are really bold. We are a family firm, and it is usual that my wife and kids just drop in. My daughter would love to color her hair something wild, however, she is a gynecologist and is kind of conservative. My wife is as well considering something different. Told her anytime she wants to, go right ahead, I have nothing to say.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Faithful Wife said:


> Yikes! That’s a horrifying thought. I’m glad I started coloring, my grey is not flattering at all and I’d be devastated if my man saw me like that. Thanks for that feedback and someone else said that too. I think it looks great on some people but not all.
> 
> I don’t think men should color theirs though, unless it’s a really good salon thing with some thought or creativity put into it. Anyone doing a home job knows how hard it is to get lasting full coverage and rich color.


My wife colors out her occasional grey hairs, and I'd prefer she didn't. She looks hot that way!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

2ntnuf said:


> Ladies, I've finally gotten to the point I have to ask.
> 
> What is the reason women who've gone gray don't color their hair?
> 
> ...


*Late to the party, as usual ~ but let's just say that I love women who age and let their hair age gracefully, don't sport tattoos, and whose dyed hair color doesn't, in any way, remind me of something out of Little Orphan Annie, Blondie and Dagwood, or D!ck Tracy!
*


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Marduk said:


> My wife colors out her occasional grey hairs, and I'd prefer she didn't. She looks hot that way!


If mine looked good I would totally just let it go. But it just honestly doesn't. Before I started coloring and was just letting the gray come in, all of my friends gently one by one told me it made me look 10 years older than I am and I should dye it. I ignored them for awhile. Then I saw a pic of myself that was taken when I didn't know about it, and egads, I saw how washed out my gray was making my face! That was the day I started dying it. At first just brunette, a couple years later I went with the pink.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Faithful Wife said:


> If mine looked good I would totally just let it go. But it just honestly doesn't. Before I started coloring and was just letting the gray come in, all of my friends gently one by one told me it made me look 10 years older than I am and I should dye it. I ignored them for awhile. Then I saw a pic of myself that was taken when I didn't know about it, and egads, I saw how washed out my gray was making my face! That was the day I started dying it. At first just brunette, a couple years later I went with the pink.




Yep...when I do my roots, it takes 5 years off my face. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

lucy999 said:


> I don't blend in. I do to a point, but there's a lil somethin extra.:grin2: Just a smidge off the beaten path.


okay


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

uhtred said:


> I think there are different styles that suit different people. The only thing that I personally don't like (though of course people are free to do it) are people who try to look much younger than they really are, and end up just looking sort of pathetic.
> 
> Grey hair looks good on some women -I prefer a woman in her 50s to look like a beautiful woman in her 50s, not someone trying to look 25 and failing. (same for hair pieces on balding men)
> 
> ...


You don't care what they do. 

Well, I'm not the color police, but I do have preferences. There are lots of women who look okay with gray, but I wondered if there was more to it than simply being tired of dying it some color. In my opinion, there is a reason and it has to do with completion of a bucket list and satisfaction in whom they are and where they are at in life. I wanted to know if that could be true. 

In the end, for some it can be true and for others, it might be they just don't give a damn or they don't have the money to do it as often as they need it done to cover roots. It isn't inexpensive. 

I guess that means I wanted to know why women who have the money to color it would choose not to color. Seems like I was, to an extent, correct. 

I didn't bother saying all that because it's good to see what women are thinking. I think we learn more about each other when we just talk.


----------



## justlistening (Jan 23, 2020)

If my gray was pretty and silver I would be natural. But mine is dull, dishwater, icky ashy gray. So I color it the color I grew up with.

I have to admit if I had the guts I would do some temporary blue or pink streaks just for fun. Just because sometimes i feel like being funky.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

justlistening said:


> If my gray was pretty and silver I would be natural. But mine is dull, dishwater, icky ashy gray. So I color it the color I grew up with.
> 
> I have to admit if I had the guts I would do some temporary blue or pink streaks just for fun. Just because sometimes i feel like being funky.


Maybe you could try a gray color that looks nice and then add a few highlights of something funky?


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I know women who are mostly gray and then color everything gray. It ends up a nice color, not blue. It isn't yellow. I then think, "Why did they choose to go all gray instead of back to the color left in their hair which is natural color"? 

Great responses in this thread. Love that you ladies are strong and confident. Whatever anyone does is fine. I don't care. It's just one of those weird things that I sometimes wonder about and can't get out of my head unless I talk about it with others. 

Thank you for your responses. You've taught me something.


----------



## justlistening (Jan 23, 2020)

2ntnuf said:


> uhtred said:
> 
> 
> > I think there are different styles that suit different people. The only thing that I personally don't like (though of course people are free to do it) are people who try to look much younger than they really are, and end up just looking sort of pathetic.
> ...


I don't mean this mean but it seems a little arrogant to think you know these women's motives better than they do.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

justlistening said:


> I don't mean this mean but it seems a little arrogant to think you know these women's motives better than they do.


That's okay. I don't. I make my decisions after I talk and read. Some do color for the reason I said. I didn't say all do.


----------



## Nirvanasky (Feb 3, 2020)

Some just accept the fact that their hair is grey


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

arbitrator said:


> *Late to the party, as usual ~ but let's just say that I love women who age and let their hair age gracefully, don't sport tattoos, and whose dyed hair color doesn't, in any way, remind me of something out of Little Orphan Annie, Blondie and Dagwood, or D!ck Tracy!
> *


I used to be very conservative. My earlier days in accounting, one could jest that I wore a tie and vest to bed. A massive change in appearance and lifestyle has changed my attitude. I too was against body modification and piercings. Then I went from over 330 to 190. Suddenly I have a nice looking body, developing pecs and pretty nice biceps. My wife has always been stunning, and when our daughter went through the phase of piercings, my wife tagged along. Consequently she has about eight piercings (nothing erotic-that scares the hell out of me). My wife and daughter both hid their belly button piercings from my MIL. So, when I dropped below 250, I got my tattoo. The Superman symbol is on my right bicep. I wear two diamonds in my left ear. I have been drawing a hamsa, and it is slated to go onto my left forearm. I went with my son last time. He said it hurt him, of course I fell asleep while getting my tatt. The artist had to wake me up to tell me I was done.


----------



## justlistening (Jan 23, 2020)

2ntnuf said:


> Maybe you could try a gray color that looks nice and then add a few highlights of something funky?


I have thought of that, but my job probably wouldn't like it. Sigh...I guess I'll have to be content with a wig at Halloween.


----------

